# Where to buy a Snow Plow Online



## Hookem_9 (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm looking for a good website to buy complete plows at? and also parts. I remember seeing a post last spring about one but have lost the link.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

you can try www.northerntool.com


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

try angelos an if your lookin in the used market place try www.turfquip.com or e-bay hope this helps ya


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

www.centralparts.com


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

http://www.snowplowsupply.com/


----------



## iski3d (Apr 9, 2001)

www.snowplowsales.com


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

I sell Boss and Sno-way!!

Email me and i'll get you a super deal!!

or call me (319) 372-MOWR

Dave

i'm in the process of adding them to my website.


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey Dave....


Why aren't you listed on Sno-ways website as a dealer? I looked lat winter for a dealer near me and the nearest was in Dixon 1 1/2 hours away.

I have a Sno_way I need to get rid of. Do you sell used models there? If so, PM me.


----------



## mtnbkn9 (Nov 29, 2001)

Hey Jeff, You know you really don't want to get rid of that snowway plow......Memories remember.....


----------



## rec067 (Oct 17, 2002)

*outstanding sevice, quality and customer care!!!!*

I have got many things shipped from them to south east michigan. Good prices and great customer service. They answer thier e-mails, phone calls etc promptly.

MARQUETTE (Distributor) 
MARQUETTE AUTOMOTIVE 
730 WEST WASHINGTON ST. 
MARQUETTE, MI 49855 
906-228-6116 
WWW.MIDWESTSNOWPLOW.COM


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Take a look at this thread before placing your order.


----------



## elitelandscape (Oct 24, 2002)

I can get you meyer or diamond snowplows and any parts at canadian prices so it's like half price 
beat that guys

hahaha


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

i ship via fed ex freight...................never a problem, i get 65% discount on all shipping too!!


----------



## Hookem_9 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Thanks...*

I just wanted to say Thanks, to everyone who replied to my post. I'm still undecided on what to do. A buddy of mine has a new Ford coming and is buying a new plow for it, but has offered to sell me his 2000 Western Poly Pro 8' w/cab command for $1500. I'm planning on getting the same plow if I buy new anyway. any thoughts anyone???

Thanks, again


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Sounds like a good deal if it swaps to your truck.


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

*I'd buy it*

but if you have different trucks you'll have to buy another truck mount.


----------

